# Ronnie....



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

I don’t know where to start but this is goinf to get heavy, im a disabled guy that hasn’t really much in his life except his pet cockatiel ‘Ronnie’. I got him as a chick 8 years ago…the most loveable , adorable creature god has made. My disabilities mean nothing to him, I occasionally go to the pub but usually end up making an excuse to leave early…its usually to get home to see Ronnie round head as I like to call him. im his dad. I used to sit him beside me on the pillow sometimes to sleep and he’d snuggle in. We took on the world together from the comfort of the armchair. 4 days ago my father walked into the room unannounced and ronnie flew through the door. My world has turned upside down. I am utterly devastated. Ive done everything to get him back…..fliers, police, RSPCA, newspaper ads, vets, you name it ive done it. I live in a small town in the UK. I write this as im literally drowning in a river of tears for this little bird. I want him, I need him. God its killing me. Im sat here during the early hours and its terrible rain outside, each drop hitting the ground is like a dagger to my heart as I know if hes out in this hes suffering. Im sick to the pit of my stomach, ive had many operations in my life but ive never felt pain like this. I just cant imagine life without him. I don’t know what to do, this little man has flown off clutching my heart in his feet. ( I cant see the screen for tears) hes been gone 4 days, (the weather has been awful) I havent slept a wink, the nights are so long and the weather means its torture. Im here to call god out….I told someone the other day I didn’t believe in him, im sorry please send me back my best friend. I love him, I need him more than you, we are a team. You’ve taken my ability to walk, that’s ok. You can have that but please, not my best friend. Havent you done enough to me? I would sacrafice my life savings for 1 last kiss on the back of Ronnie’s head. People have said ’its just a bird’….no….hes my boy and I want him back. Ronnie I am sorry I have put you through this, that door should have been locked, I don’t know how im going to live with this. don’t fight the weather little man, if its too much just fall asleep, your spirit will fly back to me and on my shoulder where you belong. Please god, I need you to come through for me for once. Spare this little angel his suffering…..I will quite happily take his place. I love you, I need you.

Forever yours
Steve


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm really sorry that this has happened, and I hope that someone finds your baby soon and returns him to you. Lost birds have been returned after days, weeks, even years. It's also possible that someone found Ronnie and decided to keep him, so he might be safe and warm right now even though you don't know about it.

Unfortunately it's also true that you might never get him back or know what happened to him. It's a hard thing to bear but we have no choice about it. If this is how things turn out then you'll have to live with it the best you can and eventually, when you're ready, you can open your heart to the possibility of getting another pet so you can have the special joy that it will bring. Nothing can ever take Ronnie's place in your heart, but new pets have a way of making their own special place in our lives.

Please don't think that I'm saying "it's just a bird, get over it and get another one". I'm not saying anything of the sort. The amount of love we feel for our pets is reflected in the amount of pain we feel when we lose them. I know that you have an ocean of love for Ronnie because you have an ocean of pain now that he's missing. I've never lost a bird to escape but I've had birds that died, and it hurts for years. The uncertainty of an escape must be worse than losing a bird to death in many ways, but at least it offers a little hope for a happy ending. I truly hope that Ronnie is found and returned to you. But if fate isn't that kind, then please offer your love to another lucky bird (or other animal) when the time is right. You have so much to offer, and it will bring joy back into your life.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Dear Steve,

I will say some prayers for you and Ronnie and ask that Ronnie be returned to you safe and sound. Be brave okay? We will all pray for you. ((((hug))))

Annie


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh Steve, I am so sorry you are hurting so badly. I had the same thing happen last year to my budgie (my best friend). Unfortunately we never found him again, but people do find birds all the time. At the same time Soc went missing a lady across the street found a budgie.... not mine unfortunately but its a good sign that birds to make themselves known to people they see. I will send up a prayer for you. I have just recently been able to open my heart to a new birdie, a cockatiel this time, and I am loving it so much. They are awesome little buddies and its great that they accept us as their flock. 
Again, I am so sorry, please do remember the good times with your buddy, try not to think of the bad places he could be now, that will make you sick. Try to believe he is safe, warm and happy (obviously missing you too), where ever he is. Maybe he has met up with another lost birdie and they are keeping each other company. It sounds silly but thats what got me through. x


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

thank you guys. ive actually been given good news by 'experts' as in i live in the town center and 1 expert going as far as saying im fighting a battle against nagging kids (can we keep him mum??? sorta nagging) rather than the elements...they say it has come to a conclusion now good or bad. people think they are cheering me up saying how hardy they are but i dont think i want him hardy...i dont want him lingering and fighting. the thought of him calling me and me not coming is hurting me bad and without sounding dramatic i just dont know how to over-come this, i could need some councelling over this in time. i am going to continue the fight altough my belief is fading drastically. im upping the anti....gonna print more leaflets and actually name the reward (£100) They could buy 3 new birds for that. my message to anyone keeping him is bring him home where he belongs. Ive nodded off for 2 hours tonight and in that second you wake up and gather whats going on i went to call him. its awful. i hate putting blankets over myself i feel why the **** should i be warm. in reality i know myself 1 way or another this is over, he could not have withstood this weather..3 out of 4 nights have been storms. ive asked people for news even if they've found his little body. just bringing him home would bring some closure. i urge you all to take your little feathered friends out of their cages today and give them a big kiss. cherrish the moment because i'd die for that 1 last lazy saturday morning lye in right now. always check doors and windows are locked before letting them out, i made 1 mistake in 8 years and its cost me big time. i have to live with it. im in agony.


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh Steve, I was going to leave him in the cage while I watched a tv show, but now the doors are locked, he is coming out for a cuddle. 
I am sure if Ronnie could get home he would. He would do anything to get back to you. He doesn't want to be free, he wants to be home with his daddy, where he belongs.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

think i accumilated around 4 hours of sleep in sessions. mainly sat on my swivel chair at my desk. Retiring to a comfy bed is just impossible right now especially while i know the time frame in which he could still be struggling out there. i'd like to talk a bit about his escape and see what opinions are out there really. basically i live with parents and a brother in a small but busy town near a kids park. My dad was the irresponsible one really as he doubled back for keys and opened the living room door while leaving the back door open. It is so difficult in family life with a screaming bird. ronnie would scream a lot but im home all day and ive been reading up on them and ive been curbing his screaming by getting him more involved in family life. if i had my way he'd have been out 24/7 but with people in and out that was impossible. he had to fly through 3 ajar doors to escape, the weather turned nasty (in july, me again) the rain washing away our leaflets and my dads van breaking down making distribution even tougher. we've had gail force winds during his absence after our driest spell in years. when a cockatiel escapes they usually go way up in the air, get air drunk then drop down with exhaustion, where they stay for about 2 hours before getting their bearings again. They are often found during this stage. Anyway i dont believe ronnie done stage 1, he was flying roof height (very strange), in the air they also 'call' to keep in touch with its flock as they do in the wild. he did this 5 times and it abruptly stopped (strange again) he flew sort of towards the town area but the calls stopped. my eyes fixed on the air the entire sign...he just wasnt up there. he escaped at midday, and the day was cloudy but no problem for him really, the night was drizzly he would have survived and he would have been comfortable the entire next day, (disregarding predators) the gails started on wednesday night and run through to now, he is not out there surely to god. now then, ronnie had 30 hours imo to do something, he has surely seen humans in this time (very populated town) its impossible not to, hes hand reared and would have been landing on them. in the cold light of day i believe hes in someones posession good or bad. i spoke to a john hayewood of parrotmag and looking back i believe he told me a load of bullshit...he said ronnie could have flown 20 miles, im desperate so i paid hayewood £10 to add ronnie to some database. if this mr hayewood isnt genuine then some time in life it will come back on him for deceiving grieving people. He told me my bird is probably eating berries and living in trees having a whale of a time.(utter crap). birds are my hobby, i know an inprint wont feed himself, hence they get found. my local bird rescue told me to not pay him anything else as hes talking crap. in their 10 year experience of rescuing cockatiels they've never recovered 1 more than 3 miles away from where they escaped. my bird pants after 3 laps of the lounge, it is not a racing pigeon ffs. my bird rescue said they are not the hardest birds to find. If they were as hardy as this john hayewood says they'd be circulating british towns like pigeons. my family have distributed touching 800 leaflets through the town, the bird rescue firmly believes that someone knows something as they head for people. any thoughts?


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

My thoughts ... when a bird is hungry they find what they are familiar with that brings food (people!) they don't know how to find their own food. I have found 3 "lost" birds in my life and all 3 we found their owners through placing a "found" add in the local paper. They ALL came from the same area/suburb I was living.and they were all starving but healthy and after talking with the owner were only lost for half a day the longest I landed on me the 2nd say after it excaped. So barely 24 hours in the wild before it seeked human contact.

Saying that my boyfriends family has a lorrikeet at the moment that they couldn't find the owner of. And the ower would deff know its their bird with the colourful language this bird has.

I am praying for a safe return of your bird. And thought my storie will bring a little hope and faith that your Ronnie can be returned to your loving arms.
Maybe whoever found him is having a hard time parting with him as cockatiels can totally steal our hearts with litte effort.

My prayers too are for you and Ronnie.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry. I've had the same thing happen. By some freak accident a door was left open and my precious Peanut got out even though she had clipped wings. I also recently had my beautiful boy put to sleep. It was such a shock because I didn't think he was all that sick and he was so young. He had completely captured my heart. While I can't begin to understand what it's like in your situation, I live on my own and I don't have children. My pets are my world and the reason I get up each day. To lose them is devastating and it's also hard because sometimes the people around you don't get it and understand that they're OUR children. I agree with others comments about getting another bird. I did that straight away when I lost Holly recently. It was more to keep my other one company, but it really did help me too. I also agree with Dude - if he doesn't come back to you think of him with another family whos heart he's captured. I really hope you get your baby back.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi Steve, I'm sorry to hear Ronnie had gone astray.

Just a few thoughts on what to do. If you haven't done so already contact the vets in your area, maybe upto a 10 mile radius as once I got talking to a woman who lost her cockatiel and he was found 8 miles away. Take some posters to the vets or post them if it's easier. 
Contact local pet shops, see if he's been handed in, also put postcards in their window, even supermarkets.
Join a forum called parrot-link.co.uk they have a lost and found section

Also contact you local newspaper, they could do an article for you, the more people that are aware the better. 

Good luck and best wishes for a safe return.


----------



## sidneymysnake (Jul 3, 2010)

I am so sorry you lost your baby. I don't know if you have a Craigslist for your area but I would post a Lost ad in the pet section and the lost and found section if you do. Good luck.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

ive done the following:

ad in lost and found in south wales echo

ad in campaign, out midweek (obviously too late if its outside but maybe not 
if someone took him in)

phoned all the vets

phoned RSPCA (gonna call back monday to check he hasnt been over-looked)

alerted a bird rescue lady, if a cockatiel comes in within 20 miles to ANY vet 
ill be notified and get to see if its ronnie

had fliers printed with a photo, distributed around 800 of them, some door to 
door via the help of supporting family, others further afield on landmarks.

spoken to many people.

re-newing lost and found add in the echo

im actually considering an article in the echo next, either pay for it or relatives are gonna lay it on thick about me being disabled and missing ronnie like mad. They helped a lady out with statues a while back, ronnie is a lot more important than a **** statue!!

im sat here now absolutely lost. got no one bugging me and whistling in my ear while im trying to read. its too quiet here and the night will be torture again. Its hard to explain but i fear his suffering more than his death. i realise there are worst things like kids going missing and stuff but to me its a massive deal and i feel like ive been hit by a ton of bricks. is he dead or is he helplessly sat in a field hurt, soaking and calling for me. its so emotionally painfull i dont know where to put myself. there has been 3 nights in a row of gail force winds and rain so i think he would have died by now. i know my posts are horribly depressing but im in bits.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I think you are doing all you can, contact the local pet shops as well though. Someone may have found him but not know he is being looked for. If he is tame he is likley to land on a person. Before my stepdad and Mum got together a Cockatiel flew into his open kitchen window, turned out the bird was from the next street! 

Is the bird lady June from parrotcare? She is taking over parrot-link site from August 1st.
I think you should contact the paper to do an article, like you say being disabled I think they will go for that. If someone has found him or someone knows of someone who has recently aquired a Cockatiel it should prick their concience.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks for all your messages guys, its really helped. im having some highs and lows. Just cleaned his cage, got him his fresh millets, fruit bar and seeds...just waiting for him to come home now. i forgot to say that ive alerted local pet shops also. if it turns out bad then its gonna be tough not being an owner of this gorgeous species. i wouldnt get another 1 for a long time ill be honest but one day i would. glad i could type my feelings on here because the average joe blogs on the street looks at you as if you're daft if you say you're upset about a bird.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

You know you could take on a rescue, even a disabled bird one that can't fly for whatever reason would be ideal for your situation. If you'd like a bird companion but couldn't face getting another Cockatiel a Senegal parrot would make a good companion. Nice size, likes attention but is also independant, doesn't constanly crave flock company like a Cockatiel does.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks jess, something for me to look into 100% in the not so distant future. do you guys all chat on msn to each other? i just feel so bloody alone. my msn is [email protected]


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Do what you can to spread the word to other nearby communities, especially the ones that are downwind from you. Cockatiels are small but they're powerful flyers - it's said that they have the greatest wingspan to body ratio in the parrot family. Ronnie is an indoor bird so he might not have the muscle strength to get too far on his own power alone, but with a strong wind behind him he could have gone far.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

ive had some news that is upsetting. ronnie may and i stress may have been in the next door neighbours garden all along for 3 hours just before the gales came. (had a feeling he didnt bolt up in the air, he stopped screaming which suggests he landed) i was out calling him and he tried to come back. crows were attacking him. the lady doesnt really like us so i think she chose to withold the information that ronnie was sat down quiet low in a bush and easy to get to just 1 day after he escaped. i may have confirmation tomorrow that my little man has passed away. we're gonna check the area thoroughly. ill update for anyone that is following the story. in some ways i hope we find out 1 way or the other. it hurts because my mother was going to knock that door an i said no dont bother its too close ronnie flew past. that is a sickner. keep praying guys.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Hope you find something then (better if its positive) then atleast your mind can rest and you have your answers.

All my prays are still for you and Ronnie.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh no. I hope you find out one way or another. I didn't say this on my earlier post, but I found Peanuts feathers out the front of my next door neighbours yard two weeks later. At least I knew she wasn't out trying to find food or water but I was shattered that she had been right next door and I didn't know. I had asked my neighbours to check their yard but they mustn't have seen her. Don't beat yourself up over it... these things unfortunately happen and are devastating and they do take a long time to get over but it gets less and less painful. Please keep us updated. I don't use messenger but I'll pm you my email address and if you want you can contact me anytime.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks cassie, very nice of you ill email you. what can i say, im on a downer today big time. im not eating, im not sleeping im staring at the wall most of the time dazed and feeling sick. who has him? are they being nice to him? are they hurting him? are they feeding him his favourite foods? is he out in the gails starving? is he feeling betrayed/abandoned? if someone has him and gets bored of him or he starts his screaming what will they do to him? go through the correct channels or just turf him out? will it be soon or will they do it in the winter when its freezing? but hes not microchipped/bannded, if its done in a few months time ill be off the system how will he get back to me? if he goes through the rehoming system who will take him on? he only worked out how to get back into his cage the other day, he's 8...would he have been decisive enough to take the lead ang go find someone? He waited for me to do everything for him encluding putting him in and out of his cage, he was totally reliant. who will cope with his screaming? i coped with his screaming because i dont work, i had loads of time for him and was with him all the time, we were perfect for each other. these thoughts are in my head constantly, im in emotional turmoil basically. the only things i can concentrate on is what is productive in finding him. Its sunday today and nothing is open to call to see if hes showed up so its horrible. he needs me and i need him, i was solving most of his annoying little habbits (like screaming) and enjoyed buying loads of books and reading all about him while he sat on my shoulder listening to me read. im having a hard job talking to my dad who did this. Im phoning some newspapers tomorrow first thing to see if anyone will take the story (im not holding my breath though as if something isnt expensive nobody wants to know) im naming the reward which will be £100. you could buy 5 cockatiels with that over here...i dont want 5, i just want him. If i never get an outcome to this then i dont know what im going to do to be honest. we had plans (ok i did) im saving money to have a small extension. we were gonna have a little aviary with just a few small zebra finches and stuff. i dont want it without my little boy.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

bad news, it was ronnie in the neighbours garden. the old battleaxe left him there for 3 hours. my dad could have got him easily. he was down low in a tree while the crows were going at him.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm sure this new information must be hurting you, but try not to let it haunt you too badly. You and your family did the best you could trying to find Ronnie and didn't think it was possible for him to be in that yard.

Does anyone know what happened at the end of the three hours? If he flew out of that yard and the crows didn't chase him, then he may have remained in the neighborhood. He heard your voice while he was in the neighbor's yard so he knew you weren't too far away.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

tielfan, new developments since then. i spoke to that woman and she assured me shes got bird books gallore and that was no cockatiel she saw. she more or less put me in my place kinda thing and said she would never have done that. when she saw this bird she called a neighbour in to look....heres the kicker....we went to see him....he said it had a yellow face and looked like a giant budgie, he thinks it happened on wednesday morning. lost my bird on tuesday. draw your own conclusions. up early tomorrow to see if i can convince the local newspaper to run an article. after 6 days and 3 of them gale force winds and terrential rain if my bird was out in that surely he would have died or a predator has had him? according to some guy he 'likes a bit of moisture and is probably having a whale of a time' but he would say that as hes charging me monthly to put ronnie in his database. the man's name is john hayewood, is this guy genuine?. my dad said to me there is no way that bird is out in that, its either dead or in somewhere. ive got the weather forecasts on all the time and my stomach turns over at the sight of a little rain. its horrible guys, be careful....prevention is better than cure, i have to live with this.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Ask the friendly neighbor to describe the bird he saw in more detail. There are other parrots with yellow faces, and a cockatiel's crest doesn't look too budgie-like. 

I hope that Ronnie was rescued by someone who either doesn't know you're looking for him, or is selfish and wants to keep him. Some escaped birds can survive outdoors for quite a while. It's helpful that it's summer, but the three days of horrible weather would make things a lot more difficult for him. 

But it's not impossible that he's still alive and in the local area. It's very common to see posts from new cockatiel owners saying "Help! My new bird hasn't eaten for three days!" I've had tiels that did that to me. None of these birds actually starved to death, so we know it's possible for cockatiels to survive for three days without eating. If Ronnie found a dry place to shelter during the rains, he could have stayed warm enough to survive. If he found a good food source afterward (a field of wheat would be perfect, whether ripe or not) then he might still be OK.

John Hayward seems to be a legitimate person, here's some information about the National Theft Register on The Parrot Society UK: http://www.theparrotsocietyuk.org/index.php/Theft/52 and another on the website for the Bristol Zoo: http://www.bristolzoo.org.uk/about/news/News1790

There are currently so many feral ringneck parakeets in England that the government recently announced that nuisance birds could be culled without getting a license first. I wonder if your neighbor might have seen a lutino ringneck - they look more like a giant budgie than a tiel does. Anyway, the point is that it's possible for parrots to survive and even thrive in the English climate. A flock of birds with some wild-born members have a better chance than a single pet bird that's used to living indoors, but don't give up hope yet!


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

im praying its with very selfish people, there has been zero sightings of him and i live in a town center more or less and hes hand reared. for this bird not to have seen another human is impossible i think. someone knows something. im hoping its kids nagging parents to keep him....im going to start saying 'substantial cash reward' on my advertising.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Selfish people can have a change of heart, or their friends could rat them out to get the reward money. So if that is what has happened, you still might get him back safe and sound. Good luck!!


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks tielfan, i will say i think its unlikely i find him....we were driving around the area last night and asking people at random. i think everyone said they had seen the leaflets.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You're probably right... I'm sorry.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

a week today since ronnie's escape, the longest of my life. ive given up hope now in some ways, due to this horrible weather and the amount of predators i believe he is no longer outside. (he would have just approached a cat or a dog blowing kisses) only hope now is someone has him and may just be outside the area where the leaflets were sent. bit of a sob story going in the local paper some time this week that is delivered to every house in the area free and ive used the word reward so i believe there is a chance if someone got him they just sat back and waited for this paper. the sob story may just change someone's mind that were adament on keeping him and if anyone did ignore the 'reward' sign they really really wanted him anyway. im feeling a little more upbeat and confident now that something has happened good or bad,, he could not have survived that weather for 7 days so its probably over either way now. basically, ronnie and myself needed human intervention to help bring us back together but with most human's these days they only care about themselves and money so i dont even know why i thought there was a chance anyway. my only hope was him landing on people like members of this forum.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck, I hope the newspaper story works!


----------



## Busy Mom (Jul 14, 2010)

This story is very sad. Having 3 kids in the house i am going to have to be super vigilant that this doesnt happen to our new tiel. We have only met our tiel once, he is still weaning-but we already talk about him like he is part of the family!! Im sure your devastation must be horrible.
Sending hugs from New Jersey


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

thank you, i just want the earth to open up and swallow me.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

my story didnt go in the 1 paper, i asked why and the guy kind of just shrugged. people just dont understand......thursday and friday the town paper comes out, its free to every house in the area. im guaranteed in the lost and found but i may also get a story. its been 9 days now since the escape, unless someone has him hes dead. i feel numb now, and anger at my dad who's stupidity cost me my angel. ive put 'reward' to try to persuade some1 to hand him over so if any1 ignores that they must really want him. we have saturated the area to the point it'd be almost impossible to keep this bird now to be honest.....two big days coming up. im tired. i cannot go to bed, it feels like giving up. all say a prayer for me to get this little man back.

thanks.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Please try not to be angry at your father. He didn't want this to happen and probably feels terrible about it. It isn't humanly possible to be vigilant 100% of the time, and all of us have had moments where we did something stupid that could have ended in disaster. Many times we are lucky and nothing bad happens, but sometimes the worst does happen. Unfortunately it has happened to you.

And please, try to get some sleep too. Staying awake doesn't change the odds of getting Ronnie back, and if someone does bring him back they're not likely to do it in the middle of the night. This is all very difficult but you've done everything you can for Ronnie, and you need to take care of yourself too.

BTW be sure to post on Craigslist if you haven't already. Here's the url for London: http://london.craigslist.co.uk/ but other UK communities are listed on the right side of the page and you can pick the one that's closest to you. Check out any "found birds" ads in your area too. This is apparently the UK version of Kijiji/Ebay Classifieds: http://www.gumtree.com/

I sincerely hope that you're able to get your birdie back.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks tielfan, i've posted on both websites. ive called the local paper again and this time they are going to phone me back. ill keep pushing for a small story. im not gonna give up cause this little fella is worh fighting for and i still say someone knows something.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

spoke to an 'expert' earlier that said gale force winds and terrential rain wont bother a HAND REARED cockatiel and it will hunt for food, personally i think thats utter rubbish but i cant give up. ill stick his cage out the garden in case hes fluttering about somewhere.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Even wild birds take shelter if they can under those conditions and I think things would go hard with an escaped pet if it was out in that weather without protection. But I hope Ronnie found a nice safe place to hide during the storm. The ideal place would be on someone's porch where there was enough clutter to provide dry hiding places out of the wind (and since he was hidden the homeowners wouldn't see him out there). It would be absolutely perfect if they took their wild-bird feeder full of sunflower seeds out of the garden for the duration of the storm and left it on the porch.

The gale force winds were probably preceded and followed by winds that were less forceful but still fairly strong. A pet bird probably COULD manage to fly in those conditions and could travel fairly far with a stiff wind behind him. So do keep an eye out for "found bird" notices in nearby areas.

Good luck!


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

had word tonight that theres a scruffy cockatiel flying near an estate about a mile from me. we've been looking but it was nightfall, we are going there tomorrow to scour the area to look for him calling and whistling....please all pray that i get my angel back.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Finally, a ray of hope! I hope you find this bird and it turns out to be Ronnie.


----------



## chewy72693 (Jun 30, 2010)

Steve, I was just reading this thread and this story breaks my heart. I am rooting for you, as well as Ronnie's well-being! If there is one thing I know, it is than animals/pets have a keen ability to hold on to whatever ounce of life they have, in hopes that they will be one day reunited with their companion. I hope you realize all the support you have on here, and how much we are hoping and praying for a happy ending, or at least one with some closure for you. Please continue to keep us updated on the search, we are praying for both you and Ronnie. 

Nathan


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks so much guys for the support, we been down there loads today....the residents say they are feeding a scruffy little cockatiel and all the dates and distance match. they just cant quite catch him. hes not coming down. theres a 3 figure reward if it is my bird. if it is ronnie it means he survived those horrible gales...im keepin my feet firmly on the ground,...im not going to get my hopes up. im not at all religious but if i get him back im going to church to thank him/her/it. ronnie means that much to me. tomorrow is another day....in the area early to see if hes about. please bring ronnie home, his cage is waiting and so am I.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's wonderful that they're feeding this bird and trying to save it, whether it turns out to be Ronnie or not. On a purely earthly level, this whole series of events has been an inspiring story of human love and persistence (yours), human compassion and caring (theirs), and one little bird's will to live.


----------



## chewy72693 (Jun 30, 2010)

Couldn't have said it better myself *tielfan*.


----------



## Evelyn (Feb 22, 2010)

I do hope it is him, holding good vibes for you and Ronnie..


----------



## kirbulous (Jul 21, 2010)

Just started reading this thread. Rooting for you, Steve and Ronnie! I really hope it's him!
Leo (my first cockatiel) was my best friend growing up and when he passed on I went into a depression, lost 25% of my weight. My parents nearly sent me to counseling but my significant other at the time (now my spouse) helped me to get through that tough time. 
It was 6 years before I got a new cockatiel. Kirby is the spitting image of Leo although his personality is completely different. Without Leo, there was always a huge hole in my heart and in my life. But with Kirby, the scars are healing. I only wish I had gotten another cockatiel sooner.
Although Steve, in your case your Ronnie may still be found. Unfortunately for me, Leo passed on due to organ failure. It was the hardest thing to watch him die in my hands.
I truly hope you find Ronnie.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

whether its ronnie or not, if i get this particular bird ill pass him onto bird rescue....i know a lady that rescues birds. i recently found an injured jackdaw in my garden, passed him onto her and hes since been rehabilitated and set free...she would take this particular bird (if not mine) for 6 weeks then donate him to a nursing home. Lets hope a life is saved here, even if it is too late for ronnie. its maddness because these little birds get found all the time as strays, have the sweetest nature but are usually not claimed!!! no ad in newspapers or nothing.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

day 13, and maybe some news to get my teeth into....just down the road from me there is an alotments....i had 5 men knocking my door down at the crack of dawn about the bird, unfortunately i was already sat at a different location where there was a sighting of 1 on saturday (not too far from me)....had my phone on me but they lost the **** leaflet. turned up at the location and there was a load of comotion with the men that work in the alotment and neighbours....now for the news that gave me goosebumps....there was a scene because they had a cockatiel up in the trees, screaming, slightly scruffy but alive!! no more than 50 yards from my house. he had gone when i got there but im holding out that he stays in the area. ive bought a landing net in case he doesnt come down or we cant catch him. the story continues.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Keeping my fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh Steve. I am praying it's him. Good luck!!!


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi guys, I think ive been on the end of the darker side of human nature…this is slightly twisted but here goes…..basically there was a sighting of a scruffy looking cockatiel in a nearby street by a man…he claimed people were feeding the bird and although slightly scruffy it was ok. Next day there was a sighting in the allotments just down the road….I thought very strange how that very man (he looks like trash if im honest) was working away there but there were other witnesses or so I thought. When I sat and thought about it we realised something wasn’t right how the bird was seen twice in separate locations and this man was there both times When we looked deeper into it we asked people that were standing by the tree looking up what they saw….nobody saw a cockatiel…..just this man who told them it was there so they were looking up for it. We went and seen him last night to ask for exact addresses of the people who he claimed were feeding him…..low and behold he couldn’t provide us with addresses nor could he take us to the houses. His story was a total fabrication, he took me in totally because im desperate to find this bird . He is the lowest of the low doing that so I hope he gets payback one day. I think his reason for saying it was financial….if the bird was found in the area he would have wanted a reward. There are some very bad people about and he is one of them. The search continues.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry. If that's what he's done then karma will take care of him. There's some sick people out there and I'm sorry you had to encounter one.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

This is so very sad. I'm sorry.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

the phone has been ringing off the hook this morning about the bird....all seperate people reporting sightings in the same area. been out but cant see him anywhere however if its my bird i think hes getting closer to landing on people now, he was apparently screaming on the roof of the supermarket, hes calling people. lets just hope he lands on someone kind who will return him rather than hurt him.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh I really hope it's him and he comes down soon!!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Well good, I hope it's for real this time! I'm trying to think of a way to lure this bird down, but if you put out any kind of food it's pretty certain that the wild birds will get it first.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

im hoping cause hes hand reared hes gonna go to someone in the end....if the sightings are of him then he is in town. day 17 tomorrow, im trying not to get my hopes up too much but i think this bird may be him. ive been out all day, gonna go to bed an get up about 5am and start again. apparently its a grey cockatiel with a yellow face and orange cheek patches....most report it in good health so i think some very selfish person may have taken him in, then things didnt work out with him (he screams, A LOT!!) and just bunged him outdoors again rather than giving him back. Tomorrow is another day. i wont give up on him cause i know he'd never give up on me.


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

Could you leave piles of food in helpful people's yards? Maybe that will attract him?


----------



## kirbulous (Jul 21, 2010)

It might not hurt to plant some familiar items in the area and hopefully people are willing to contact you if they see him approach it. I think putting his cage out somewhere and any familiar toys would help. I'm sure he's looking for you too!


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

well been out since 5am, nothing in the area he was in yesterday. id still be shocked if this is my bird.... 17 days in the wild and day 2 and 3 was terrential rain and gale force winds. but still, i live in hope. the description matches so thats positive.... i feel enthusiastic about going out and looking for him but then as soon as you get outside and look around, your spirit is crushed when you see its harder than looking for a needle in a haystack. i think im more or less in need of a good samaritan now to take him in and give me a call.


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi steve, im very sorry to hear about your loss, it must be heartbreaking. I know this is a long shot, as im not sure how far cockatiels can travel, i think i heard you are in south wales? I live in north devon, would it be possible for a cockatiel to travel that far? We rescued a cockatiel from our garden on the 22nd of july, the cat was chasing him around our garden, we took him in and phoned around the local vets but heard of no one reporting one lost. I bought him a cage, he seemed okay, no obvious injuries, but he was very very weak and had trouble jumping onto his perches. We took him to the vets and she said nothing obvious wrong with him but he was very thin. Sadly he died on the second night we had him  i was heartbroken and it was only two days! He seemed like a sweetie although he was sleeping an awful lot. We decided to buy a new cockatiel as we had bought a cage so ive just been reading some forums to get some info when i saw your post, i know its a longshot but it might give you some closure if it was him  i do have a couple of pictures ill post too but theyre not that great, take care x


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

I have no idea if a tiel could travel that distance but I'm sure others on here would have a better idea. And good on you for taking that one (and the new one) into your home. It's good to know there are people like you who will protect animals in trouble and take them in. And I don't blame you for getting another one. They're funny little things.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

hi beckins, thank you ever so much for the post. i think at a push my bird could deffinately be near your area. this little chap however isn't my bird but knowing there are people like you out there gives me great hope. thank you ever so much for taking this little guy in and giving him warmth and comfort for his last nights on earth...i just hope ronnie was also lucky enough to find someone like you. when you got a minute post some photos of your new little bird please...would love to see him.


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi steve, thought it was worth a try, You hear stories about birds being found so far away. I really hope theres a chance you will get your little man back one day, sounds like you love and miss him an awful lot  

I used to have budgies so have a bit of experiance with birds, i also used to play with pigeons in my garden when i was about 6 so ive always had a thing for birds! I have posted a pic of my new cockatiel on the introduction forum  Hes called sausage lol  making progress with taming him, hes eatin millet thru the bars from my hands after alot of persuasion!


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

Congratulations on your new cockatiel……regarding taming him offering him food is a great first step. After he has settled in I would suggest opening the cage door (move very slowly as fast movements represent a predator) and approach him with your finger out near his feet. If he scatters, stop immediately!! Let him settle back down and try again. If he scatters again let him settle and very slowly withdraw your hand and close the door. Try again in a few hours or even tomorrow. Don’t stand over him, kneel at his level or slightly bellow him. Im pretty sure that Both male and female cockatiels can talk. Regarding him being noisy, id suggest every time he screams cover him with a towel/blanket with MINIMAL fuss. don’t say ‘NO’ or anything like that as the bird will take it as reward, screaming is a learned behaviour.…any reaction from you during a tantrum will reinforce this particular habit. Ok covering him over is a reaction hence you need to do it quickly with as little fuss as possible. When the bird goes quiet uncover him, offer him praise by speaking softly. As for me I miss mine like crazy, im still clinging onto any last hope that I may get him back.


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks-ill give that a try, hes not been too noisy yet since ive had him, but ive only had him three days so i guess hes just coming out of his shell! today he doesnt want to shut up with his calling! He only seems to stop when hes eating lol  its very loud ! ill give what you said a go


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

Almost a month on, no sign of my beloved ronnie. I know where they get the expression ‘broken hearted’ from. My heart hurts for this little bird, I feel like I need to find him not just for him but for my own sanity. Had a few sightings but there was a spanner thrown in the works. There was a notice put up in my local store….a local aviary lost a few cockatiels to escape in the area of the sightings. Those that witnessed the birds said they did not look like a bird that had been wild for 16 days. It all makes sense now. I don’t think the sightings were of ronnie. I put this to you….a hand reared cockatiel escapes in a small town and zero sightings….something stinks here, im not naïve, I do realise that there are people out there that would hurt him (had a phone call earlier from a weirdo that they cooked ronnie in an oven and another that they shot him) but im not all doom and gloom, I also know that there are more good people than bad and the more likely scenario after 3 weeks is hes dead (from the elements) or someone has fallen for him and is keeping him. Ive spent £500 on advertising to get him back. The entire south of the country is covered (if he gets handed in to authority of some kind) there is a paper that covers my entire area and its free to advertise in it, im going to keep him in that for the rest of the year and ill keep him on the rspca’s books until 2011. Im totally banking on someone getting fed up of him (hes very vocal) and hands him back….the reward is a 3 figure sum. If anyone has him they really need to bring him home now, im shattered. I do admit if someone has him (and are ignoring my advertising) then I am happy they are looking after him but I do resent them in a way and I hope they get this done to them one time in their life. Its so cruel, I have actually felt the euphoria of finding him, I know how it felt, I then woke up to an empty cage (yup I was dreaming). I was looking through the local animal shelter today on the net…im hoping to bring home a little budgie on Wednesday….she has been very badly neglected in her 2 years (she wont be now) shes been at the shelter for a very long time. Shes not tame I don’t think but that’s not important. Im home most days, she’ll be warm, fed, watered and be looked after for the rest of her life if they allow me to have her on Wednesday. Im praying this time next week I own two birds….the budgie and ronnie. Just gotta keep the faith.


----------



## Evelyn (Feb 22, 2010)

Aw that budgie is very lucky you have found him, I have had my Noel (Parrotlet) since Nov , 2009, she is a rescue and was not tame,and is 2 years old, she is coming along but still will not come to me when she is out of the cage, and she will only step up after many times of trying, but I know in time, she will come around and so will that budgie..Thank you for taking him..I will hold good vibes for your Ronnie to come home..


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm glad that you're getting another bird so you'll have someone to take care of whether Ronnie eventually comes home or not. If you don't feel instant love for this bird, that's natural. When I've lost a bird and get a new bird to make the empty space less unbearable, for a long time I can't help wishing that I could trade the new bird for the old one. But the bond does form eventually, and it reaches a point where if my fairy godmother appeared and said that I COULD trade the new bird for the old, it would be terrible deciding which one I wanted most.


----------



## kirbulous (Jul 21, 2010)

Good luck with the new budgie! I'm sure you'll both form a very special bond. It's great that you're rescuing him.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I've adopted several budgies and some were from homes where they were basically ignored besides being fed. None were hand tame when I adopted them but a few have learned to come fly to my shoulder and some will take a bath from the water bowl while I hold it. They can be such sweet birds and fun to watch.

I know a budgie will not take the place of your missing cockatiel but just think how special this budgie will feel being taken care of by a loving person such as yourself.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

still absolutely nothing on ronnie, a hand reared bird flies over a town and disappears without a trace. im at a total loss


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I hate to say it but it's starting to look like you won't be able to get him back. Don't lose hope completely, because it's possible that he flew completely out of town with a strong wind at his back. Somebody somewhere may have found him and might eventually figure out where he belongs. But the odds are against you. I'm REALLY sorry. I wanted you to find him and have a happy ending.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

yeah, not looking good at all. weirdly all his photos have been lost too. so ive got nothing of him. flew out the door, outta my life forever basically. im going to appeal 1 last time with an add that reads 'lost cockatiel, missing for 3 weeks, requires monthly visits to the vets for medication to treat an ailment, very concerned now'. i need to touch someone that maybe is being stubborn and not giving him up. last chance.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't know if you're able but offering a reward that is larger than the cost of buying a cockatiel at a pet store may make someone a little more "honest" if they have found him. 

I've had two "stray" cockatiels touch my life. When I was 17 I caught one flying through my boyfriend at the times yard. His nieces fell in love and took the tiel in. 

Another time a neighbor of my parent's found one by their trash cans and thought it may be ours. We took it even though it wasn't ours. We named him/her Sydney and she lived with me for quite a while and when I moved out of state I rehomed her with a co worker of mine who already had a couple of spoiled tiels. Her husband was disabled as well and Sydney became his bird. The last I talked to them Sydney was still doing great.

So even if someone finds him and doesn't give him back he may have found a great home.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

hi britt, yeah ive offered a 3 figure sum reward. £100. thats more than 3 times the price of a cockatiel around here. we've distributed nearing a thousand leaflets. it'd be pretty **** difficult to keep this bird to be honest. we've put the pressure right on hence im fearing the worst now.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> so ive got nothing of him. flew out the door, outta my life forever basically.


You'll always have your memories, so try to remember the happy times with a smile. You also have the physical objects that Ronnie used. If you want to, you can pick out something special like a favorite toy and set it aside. If you're lucky enough to get Ronnie back you can make a little ceremony of giving this object back to him, and if you don't get Ronnie back the object will be a remembrance of him.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

tielfan said:


> You'll always have your memories, so try to remember the happy times with a smile. You also have the physical objects that Ronnie used. If you want to, you can pick out something special like a favorite toy and set it aside. If you're lucky enough to get Ronnie back you can make a little ceremony of giving this object back to him, and if you don't get Ronnie back the object will be a remembrance of him.


hi tielfan, very nice post. yeah ill keep his toys. thanks for the idea. havent given up, been ringing around again today, also i joined the national theft register, run by john haywood. it'll be a month tomorrow since the escape and unfortunately unless hes with somebody im afraid hes probably dead.
such a waste of a friendly little bird that never did no harm to nobody. ive renewed the adds, this time ive stated he requirers monthly medication from a vet so its vital he is handed back if anyone has him. lets hope this tugs on a heart string or two if hes being kept.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

tielfan said:


> I'm glad that you're getting another bird so you'll have someone to take care of whether Ronnie eventually comes home or not. If you don't feel instant love for this bird, that's natural. When I've lost a bird and get a new bird to make the empty space less unbearable, for a long time I can't help wishing that I could trade the new bird for the old one. But the bond does form eventually, and it reaches a point where if my fairy godmother appeared and said that I COULD trade the new bird for the old, it would be terrible deciding which one I wanted most.


`
That is exactly how I felt when I lost my little Pepper. I decided to get another tiel because Alby no longer had his cage mate. When I got Cinnamon, I would say to my husband that I would trade her for Pepper if I could. And then Mango came along and I would still have traded them to get Pepper back. Now after getting to know Cinnamon and Mango, I don't think i would be able to choose. I love my little ones like I love my children.
Steve, I know how you feel. To this day I still hope my little girl found a good home, but in reality I think she didn't survive long. The guilt that I still feel is horrible. A piece of my heart is gone. But I am more determined to be a good owner to my little ones now. I really hope that you can adopt the little budgie. While she will never take the pain away from losing Ronnie, she will hopefully help ease it. I'm pleased that you are willing to open your heart to a little one who needs a warm, safe, loving home. Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

Today im very annoyed at the RSPCA, turns out they had a cockatiel that matches my birds description to the T since 28th july.....although 40 miles away i would still loved to have been informed so i could meet the bird if only to rule it out. Heres the kicker, the bird has been re-homed so i am now fighting tooth and nail to get a chance to meet this bird....i am offering to donate £40 if its not mine (so just for the meeting) and £100 if it is mine, also i will compensate the new owners for the cage and buy them a baby one. Whats annoying is i have pestered the RSPCA every day and relied on them to pass me any information no matter how small.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hopefully it's him!!!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Steve, I pray for you that it is Ronnie and that you two will be united very soon.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## claire2010a (Aug 10, 2010)

Steve, yours is a story I've been reading since before I actually joined this forum. It is a heartbreaking story indeed, but also uplifting -- just to read of your unflagging dedication to your feathered companion is heartwarming.

I'm so sorry for your recent frustration, but I do hope you get to meet this bird and see who he is/isn't. Best of luck.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

thank you very much guys. i called the RSPCA, basically they said they picked up a bird on 28th of july, put him in the aviary along with a few others and then one was sold on august 5th, whether its the one they picked up they are not sure. (yesterday they were now the story has totally changed) i know these people volunteer but jesus a little knowledge wouldnt go amiss. you dont just pick up a bird off the street and plonk it into an aviary of others, if its picked up something from wild birds then they'll all catch it. Also there are grieving owners that desperately want these birds back, to stick them in with 20 other birds that look just like it is outrageous. im sorry, i know being angry at the RSPCA wont win anyone a popularity contest but im not looking to win one i just want my friend back. on the bright side this bird was picked up 40 miles away from me and to think my bird who gasped for air after 2 laps around my living room could travel 40 miles then i doubt very much its him. ive been invited to this particular aviary to have a look but i just got the feeling they are wasting my time as they know **** well that the bird that was picked up on july 28th has been re-homed. there were more holes in their story than on a golf course, one lady actually told me the bird was picked up on july 28, quarantined for 7 days and rehomed on august 1st (do the maths) they are worried because i was ON their file seconds after my bird escaped and phoned every day as i was told to as communication within the RSPCA Was poor....i just didnt realise how poor. ive gotten through to some kind of management and told them to re-assess their policy on birds, i was told that they thought 40 miles was too far but i wish they had let me be the judge of that. Heres another thing that i know you tiel fans will be annoyed at...these shelters are re-homing them more or less Straight away after a quick look down by the vet. Not only is this heart breaking for owners it is not healthy for the bird as they are extremely intelligent and they are as desperate for a re-union as their human family are i firmly believe. anyway i will have a look at this aviary and give him a call.....but 40 miles away....hmmm i wont get my hopes up.

thanks again guys.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

hopefully ill be going up to see this aviary where the bird that was retrieved on july 28th this saturday morning. Theres been so many lies told that my spirit has been broken regarding this particular lead. 1 minute the bird has been rehomed then it hasnt. i dunno. another piece of news, i had a phone call tonight from a man down the street. his dad died and left behind a grieving cockatiel and asked if id look after him as its important to him and his brother that the bird his father adored is well looked after. i was choked. after initially refusing i called him back and agreed. hes being delivered tomorrow. feel slightly unfaithfull to ronnie right now but i felt like i wanted to take this bird on considering his plight. we are in a similar situation. hes lost his owner, ive lost my bird maybe we can help each other out. he currently lives in the dead man's house alone, the sons just go back to feed him.


----------



## claire2010a (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh Steve, I think it's wonderful that you're giving this birdie a home.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

thank you very much claire....im going to get him a friend of the opposite sex from the RSPCA too and maybe breed them. I have also got my eye on a baby senegal and a baby budgie. ive got the perfect room to use as a bird room. I Need to do something positive now to heal my broken heart. i know ronnie would not want me moping around the house forever.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Steve,

Ronnie would be very proud of you!! 

This new fuzzy you will take on, is VERY lucky to have you as his new dad!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Steve, go for it!!! We are so proud of you!!!  Don't think even for a second that you're being "unfaithful" to Ronnie. I agree with Velvet that Ronnie would only be proud of you if anything!!! I think it is fate that the cockatiel who lost its owner finds its way to you. So happy to hear that a cockatiel is being rehomed to a loving owner like you. No bird can replace your Ronnie but give this new cockatiel (and other birds that you may end up getting) a chance to heal your broken heart. That sounds great. Do keep us informed on what is happening!!! 

Annie


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

That's brilliant, Steve! Make sure you post some pics of your new little friend. You're not being unfaithful to Ronnie. I felt like I had betrayed Pepper when I got Cinnamon and Mango. I think of Pepper all the time, but I love Cinnamon and Mango so much. This new tiel needs a loving home. You sound like you have a huge heart with lots of love to give. Go for it!!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Steve,
It's amazing that you are willing to take these birds on, they are so lucky to have someone with such a loving heart. And breeding can bring great rewards. I know that they aren't Ronnie, but doing it in his honor means you aren't betraying him at all, just carrying on his memory. Good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

hi guys, one thing i forgot to update you on was the budgie i mentioned a little while back that i was going to rescue. ended up she already was re-homed. Anyway, jesus this little bird im picking up tonight has gone through it....turns out the owner hasnt died, just moved away and left the bird in the cage in the house with nothing. its thank god his sons found the bird in there, dont even think he made arrangements for it (there is no door on his cage, he just never leaves it)...the estate it lives on is **** on earth too. how could anyone start a new life knowing there was an animal suffering because of you? i got an incling this might be an aviary bird....(maybe unsuitable as a pet) never the less im on my way right now to pick him up to get him the **** out of that situation. i will work with him for a few weeks, see if i can tame him. if not, because its difficult to go running around a room catching a bird every time it has 'out of cage ' time due to me being disabled ill pass him on to a friend of mine who has an aviary. she lives in the same street as me and birds are her life however im gonna try my best to tame him up first. at least hes out of that situation. absolutely breaks my heart to think ronnie might be enduring this kind of pain somewhere. ill keep u all posted.


----------



## claire2010a (Aug 10, 2010)

Steve, I do not know how people do that, but I know that they do -- it's how we bought a house and ended up with a new (and now) beloved cat. The former home owners just abandoned her (unbeknownst to us). If she hadn't decided to adopt my husband, she would have surely died as she was a bag of bones when we finally realized she wasn't just a "neighborhood stray".

As someone who will be forever "rehabbing" a tiel that was cagebound for at least 15 years, I'd encourage you to plan on giving your new guy a few months instead of a few weeks before deciding what's best. 

My cuddlebug who loves nothing more than kisses (he'll pick kisses over millet every single time) came to me described as "a nasty old bird". 

And he WAS. 

But it wasn't his fault and now you couldn't find a sweeter boy -- his avian vet describes him as "quite possibly the tamest tiel" she has ever treated.

But it took time for him to recover -- and he's still recovering. I suspect he always will be.

I would definitely get the new guys wings clipped, though. Not having to chase a skittish bird about every time a leaf drops outside is a good thing. 

I'm so glad this man's sons called you.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I truely believe some things are meant to be and it sounds like this tiel needs you so much. Even if you don't keep him/her in the long run you will be giving it the attention and mental stimulation it is probably craving so much. I am so proud of you wanting to save this bird.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Poor little baby. He must have been so lonely and scared! 
They are so smart that I bet he knew he was basically abandoned!!!

Yes, he may take some work, but I bet he will love the attention and he will learn that his troubles are now over.

Either way, if you keep him or give him to your friend....he can be safe and has a chance at peace and happiness again and to just be a bird


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

Me again. Hmmmm well ive removed the bird from the situation. Not brilliant news though. He has a drooping wing (broken perhaps?) FREAKILY long claws and generally looked unwell/neglected. Sad thing is I was whistling to him in the house and hes whistling back despite his current misfortunes, thats a lesson for us all. Tonight he resides with my friend who runs a bird rescue. Shes going to sort him out, get him fit again. You want to see the place he will go when hes better. Its heaven for a bird. it’s a massive aviary, more like a habitat. I will keep you all posted. Up early in the morning to take a look at a bird found on july 28th. Never know. I might get my miracle.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I somehow have missed this story and I just read everything. Your story is both heartbreaking and heartwarming. I'm so sorry for your loss and I understand your pain. This past may my first baby cockatiel was 'let out' by someone who was watching my birds. Apparently the woman's ex husband brought the cage outside and their little daughter opened the door to 'talk' to the cockatiels and one flew out.. I KNOW this story is COMPLETE BS because the one who flew out was the one who always left the cage last and I know Kisses and Chikee would have flown out first since they are always the first ones out of the cage. Chikee dances at the door.. I am afraid either she never flew away or her children just scared the bird out..
I know her children were completely disrespectful of my birds and property because as soon as I walked up to the door to pick up the birds I heard the little one scream at her brother "GET DOWN! THE LADY IS COMING?" and I walked in to find the child on top of my bird cage!
It breaks my heart I lost my baby girl.. and I do somewhat blame myself every way I can. I don't believe she was found. I contacted shelters, vets, newspapers, and posted fliers in stores and in the neighborhood. I also posted on every lost bird site I could find. I didn't give up hope for a long time because people have reported stories of finding their birds weeks later, MILES away. Although I do agree that birds are most commonly found and ruinited within a couple miles of home, I know of cockatiels that were found 10s of miles away. I read this one story of this womans bird who was "clipped" and it flew 18 miles in three weeks! The problem is, most people don't look far enough.

I wish I posted more fliers.. and I wish the woman contacted me sooner.. she emailed me the night AFTER the day it happened. So I lost two days of even finding my bird to begin with. I cried every night for two months straight. 
She was a beautiful little girl and it hurts so much she had to live her last days like that.
I received so many calls of found birds but none were her.. they all got my hopes up.

I'm happy you have found new loves to enter your life. A bird room would be a great fulfilling experience and I wish you luck with that.


----------



## claire2010a (Aug 10, 2010)

Steve, I'm sorry it didn't work out for you to keep him, but I'm still so glad that you got the call and were able to find a place where he can heal up and get his sanity back. 

It thrills my heart that he was whistling back to you, I think that's a great sign of good things to come.

Kudos to you for finding a birdie paradise where he can remember what it's like to be a loved bird.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You've rescued a bird that desperately needed some help, and that has to feel good.


----------



## Evelyn (Feb 22, 2010)

Steve, that is how I got my Munchkin, he was left in an apartment, when his owner moved, they left him no food or water, then by posting his picture on another site a few breeders told me he was just a baby about 2 months old, and he would need hand feeding, so I had to hand feed him scared to death, I never tried that before, now he is 1 1/2 years old and such a smart loving little guy, best thing I did was rescuse him..Good luck with this new little life you are saving..and thank you for saving him..Hope someone is a good to your Ronnie..


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey Steve

I'm Soooo glad you stepped in and took care of this. You were the first step of this poor baby's new journey to a better life  Another baby now happy


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks all. i do feel pretty proud this morning to be honest  where he's gone is basically paradise for a bird.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

Evelyn said:


> Steve, that is how I got my Munchkin, he was left in an apartment, when his owner moved, they left him no food or water, then by posting his picture on another site a few breeders told me he was just a baby about 2 months old, and he would need hand feeding, so I had to hand feed him scared to death, I never tried that before, now he is 1 1/2 years old and such a smart loving little guy, best thing I did was rescuse him..Good luck with this new little life you are saving..and thank you for saving him..Hope someone is a good to your Ronnie..


Good on you!!!. i can only hope ronnie found someone like yourself. i was told this bird was 2-3 years old, although the face was already yellow it looked a lot younger than that to be honest. id hazzard a guess that they barely had it 5 minutes and got sick of it. why do they just sell these birds willy nilly in pet shops to any tom, dick and harry. homes need to be checked for suitability before selling them. they are too intelligent just to be dumped off anywhere.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

Cheryl said:


> I somehow have missed this story and I just read everything. Your story is both heartbreaking and heartwarming. I'm so sorry for your loss and I understand your pain. This past may my first baby cockatiel was 'let out' by someone who was watching my birds. Apparently the woman's ex husband brought the cage outside and their little daughter opened the door to 'talk' to the cockatiels and one flew out.. I KNOW this story is COMPLETE BS because the one who flew out was the one who always left the cage last and I know Kisses and Chikee would have flown out first since they are always the first ones out of the cage. Chikee dances at the door.. I am afraid either she never flew away or her children just scared the bird out..
> I know her children were completely disrespectful of my birds and property because as soon as I walked up to the door to pick up the birds I heard the little one scream at her brother "GET DOWN! THE LADY IS COMING?" and I walked in to find the child on top of my bird cage!
> It breaks my heart I lost my baby girl.. and I do somewhat blame myself every way I can. I don't believe she was found. I contacted shelters, vets, newspapers, and posted fliers in stores and in the neighborhood. I also posted on every lost bird site I could find. I didn't give up hope for a long time because people have reported stories of finding their birds weeks later, MILES away. Although I do agree that birds are most commonly found and ruinited within a couple miles of home, I know of cockatiels that were found 10s of miles away. I read this one story of this womans bird who was "clipped" and it flew 18 miles in three weeks! The problem is, most people don't look far enough.
> 
> ...


Hi Cheryl. im so sorry for you losing that little one. unfortunately some people are so bloody stupid. i totally agree with you....looks like one of the kids let your bird out then they just covered it up with a pack of lies. But you must remember there is nothing you could have done, these people that were looking after your birds are responsible.....unfortunately people like that probably wouldnt have lost a wink of sleep over this incident. I, Like you believe my bird is dead....ive delivered a thousand leaflets, posted in three newspapers, offered £100 reward, had an article written in the paper thats free to every home in the entire town, called vets, pet shops, RSPCA, john haywood, posted on many parrot forums, informed as many bird rescues as i can....Not a single phone call that was worth my time. my bird stopped screaming over a certain garden which suggested he landed. theres a dog in this garden and my bird Loved dogs.....LOVED THEM. you had to watch him with the family dog cause he was obsessed by it, he would display to her. this neighbour stutters nervously when asked if the dog has had the bird....i told him very nicely good or bad i want to know as people on this board will understand. he Also lied about another incident (too long to go into now) so im wondering if this man knows something. If he does i wish he would just say. im off to an aviary now where a bird was picked up on july 28th and irresponsably just dumped in there with about 20 birds that look identical to it. and to top it all off this lady is very irresponsable and im about to tell her that picking up a bird off the street and just dumping it in an aviary with 20 birds that look identical to is just wrong. (she could infect her flock also) she is a very rude woman, she knows ive caught her out. basically shes just stocking her own personal aviaries with birds found at the RSPCA center without giving them time to be found by devastated owners. im fuming about it.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

still no special phone call from someone to say they got my boy. ill keep the adds going and hes first up on google with my contact details, and hes in the south wales freeadds and will remain there. school holidays are over soon for the kids and if someone has got him they are in for a shock when the house suddenly goes from busy to empty as kids filter back to school and parents go to work. he will become very vocal so theres still hope. the reward is £100 and you can buy one here for £10 so its a decent pick up.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So it wasn't him at the RSCPA place?


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

no unfortunately. well he wasnt in the aviary that i was shown. i was told after 6 weeks he may have forgotten me and wont respond the way i think.....anyone know if thats true or not? Also theres a bird in an RSPCA center 38 miles away that fits Ronnie's desctiption. im trying to arrange a meeting with him for this week.


----------



## Mika (Sep 8, 2008)

That is totally untrue that he would not recognize you after six weeks. Over the years there have been several times when I was away from my cockatiels for 1-3 months and they have always remembered me and were happy to see me. My cockatoo even remembered me after nearly two years (long story) and although he was surprised to see me he did recognize me. I know your tiel will know you if he sees you. I hope you find him, good luck.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

Well my story couldn’t get anymore stranger really. Since I lost the little fella ive spent a lot of time out the garden feeding the wild birds. Its strange, I think because it’s the last place I seen Ronnie I kind of feel closer to him out there….im out there all the time. Anyway here is where I think the weirdest thing that has ever happened to me has happened this afternoon. Basically ive found a cockatiel. It was stood on my garden wall exhausted. It isn’t ronnie before anyone’s starts to wonder, totally different colour. (i wont describe him because hes quite distinct and i wouldnt want anyone to read this then claim to be his owbners but i will say this, hes a cracking looking bird to be honest) To me he looks like a baby one, id say semi tame. He just stepped on my finger from the wall, I brought him in the house and put him in Ronnie’s cage but he has since turned slightly skittish although lets you touch him. He has ate for Britain. Millets, seeds, fruit bars, katee exact formula has all been consumed by this little guy. As I said, looks like a juvenile however the long tail has thrown me a bit. Babies don’t have long tails right? He’s also very small. Im awful with technology. Im dying to show you guys a pic of him. Im going to do for him what I hoped some1 would have done for ronnie. Hes fed, watered, and is safe in a cage. Hes sleeping and grinding his beak. There was a bird of prey eyeing him up when I found him. Maybe a buzzard or something. I wont be selfish as I know how much it hurts to lose a pet. Ill begin the search for his owners today. 

If anyone has lost a cockatiel in my area pm me on here for my details. the bird is very distinctive so will ask for a description


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

If this little one isn't claimed, will you keep him? Maybe your new friend has found you!


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

hi alby, yeah i might do. ive just reported him to vets and the RSPCA. i wreckon he'll get claimed as hes pretty tame. someone has almost certainly worked with him. he just sat on my finger.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Well, he is really lucky you found him!! He is safe and sound and being well taken care of until you finds his family. Sounds like he's been pigging out too (eating a lot!)


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

pigging out aint the words let me tell you....hes at it constantly lol. ive reported him to vets, RSPCA and john haywood (national theft register)


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, Steve, that is amazing, how fate plans things eh? Good for you.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

ta guys, i think its either a juvenile or a mature hen. im hoping the latter as that means shes being looked for and i can re-unite her very soon although early signs are not good. no lost reports at local vets, RSPCA or in newspapers... my initial impression is its a baby. although no apparent signs of it being looked for (yet) on the other hand it seems totally comfortable in a cage and is completely unfased by domestic life i.e tumble driers, washing machines, barking dogs etc. as i said i'd say its semi tame. can touch the bird without it going crazy, just wont quite 'step up' yet. shes been worked with for sure so hopefully some1 comes forward


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I understand your reasons for not wanting to post pictures on the internet. But there wouldn't be any harm in privately sending some pictures to Susanne (srtiels) to get her opinion. She's an expert on cockatiel identification, and she lives in Florida so there's no possible way this could be her bird!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

tielfan said:


> I understand your reasons for not wanting to post pictures on the internet. But there wouldn't be any harm in privately sending some pictures to Susanne (srtiels) to get her opinion. She's an expert on cockatiel identification, and she lives in Florida so there's no possible way this could be her bird!


I agree with this suggestion. Susanne would be able to shed some light on it for you.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

hi guys, yeah ok. if im able to get some piccies up i will send them to her although i think ive solved that particular mystery now by looking on the net, I thought describing the bird on a public forum would have been slightly irresponsible. ill pm you both what i think it is. Right ive had a good look at the bird this morning and i wouldnt be surprised if its a hand reared bird that just hasnt learned to 'step-up' yet. i can push my finger right against the body but it just wont step up yet...doesnt flee the scene which is good. It possibly needs to learn to step up pretty quickly otherwise it'll be difficult for me to provide it with its daily out of cage time. all in all i wont get too attached because i personally think it'll get claimed. how long do you all estimate ive got to teach it to come to my finger before it'll start getting fed up of the cage? things like that worry me a bit. if unclaimed i may keep him. 

.....Regarding ronnie, theres 1 at an RSPCA shelter that was brought in 51 miles away, If its mine it means he was found 6 weeks later 50 miles away. i said if i arrange transport can you hold the bird for me so i can meet it. they said no. they have been no help what so ever. so if i go im risking the bird being re-homed literally as im on my way there. ive got today to regroup and have a think as the place is closed today.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

SteveandRonnie said:


> hi guys, yeah ok. if im able to get some piccies up i will send them to her although i think ive solved that particular mystery now by looking on the net, I thought describing the bird on a public forum would have been slightly irresponsible. ill pm you both what i think it is. Right ive had a good look at the bird this morning and i wouldnt be surprised if its a hand reared bird that just hasnt learned to 'step-up' yet. i can push my finger right against the body but it just wont step up yet...doesnt flee the scene which is good. It possibly needs to learn to step up pretty quickly otherwise it'll be difficult for me to provide it with its daily out of cage time. all in all i wont get too attached because i personally think it'll get claimed. how long do you all estimate ive got to teach it to come to my finger before it'll start getting fed up of the cage? things like that worry me a bit. if unclaimed i may keep him.
> 
> .....Regarding ronnie, theres 1 at an RSPCA shelter that was brought in 51 miles away, If its mine it means he was found 6 weeks later 50 miles away. i said if i arrange transport can you hold the bird for me so i can meet it. they said no. they have been no help what so ever. so if i go im risking the bird being re-homed literally as im on my way there. ive got today to regroup and have a think as the place is closed today.


That is just ridiculous on their part. How rude to not want to possibly reunite someone with their pet.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> If its mine it means he was found 6 weeks later 50 miles away.


These things do happen sometimes so it's worth a try. Good luck!

Don't worry about the length of time it takes for your "found" bird to learn step up. It will happen when the bird is ready, and in the meantime he/she feels nice and safe in the cage after a scary outdoor experience. Hold food in your hand for the bird to eat - this will help it get used to you, and then if you move your hand a little the bird might step up naturally to get to the food.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

whats peoples opinion....the bird isnt too tame but i think its the only way ill have another 1, to go out and be all excited to shop for a new baby bird i just cant do after what my beloved ronnie has probably been through but to freakishly land up with 1 that needs my help as i have done....well i think i could deal with that.....JUST. if i dont manage to tame this fella wht if i save the pennies and get him a massive macaw cage? one that literally a human could fit in? my aunty has 1 for her macaw. one where im with him all the time but he doesnt come out? catching him would be impossible for me, am i being selfish? do i plan ahead for a huge cage or do i cut all ties by surrendering him to the authorities tomorrow now before we bond? Ive called them all day to come and pick him up but no answer...is that a sign to keep him? i think he enjoys my company but just doesnt like being handled. he chirped to me just now for the first time. and then hung upside down and displayed.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

YES!!!  I think it’s amazing you’ve had those interactions with other tiels since Ronnie and now one has literally landed at your home. I don’t think you can get a bigger sign than that unless one physically knocks on your door holding a suitcase. Are his wings clipped Steve? That would help with taming him/her?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Wing clipping would definitely make it easier to retrieve your new bird until he gets used to you and your house, and you can let him go back to being fully flighted later if you want to. It sounds like he's well on the way to being tame already, but a fully flighted bird in an unfamiliar house is almost certain to have some panic flights in the beginning. I always clip a new bird for its own safety.

The problem with manufactured macaw cages is that they have bar spacing that's too wide for a cockatiel and bars that are too thick for cockatiel-sized perches and accessories. You'd need to buy or build something designed as an aviary for tiel-sized birds.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks for the advice guys....but he was claimed this afternoon by a very relieved family.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

You found the owners??? That is wonderful news...I know it was hard to let him go, but just think, if it were not for you, something bad could have happened to him and you saved him. I really hope that you find your tiel. Did you check into the one at the humane society that you were talking about? I really hope things start turning around for you soon.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

I think you would be so proud of yourself that you rescued, looked after and then reunited this little one with it's family. I know I would be overwhelmed with emotion if I met Pepper again, and you with Ronnie, no doubt. It's good that you are thinking of a new hand tamed friend though. Please consider giving another tiel a loving home. It will do wonders for your broken heart. Trust me.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

SteveandRonnie said:


> thanks for the advice guys....but he was claimed this afternoon by a very relieved family.


That's remarkable Steve...!!!!

You bought that baby back to it's home. You were the angel to that baby and it's family :angel:


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks all, i didnt find them, they found me. i registered him found with john haywood, RSPCA and vets. they turned up to pick him up and the cage was nothing more than a budgie cage for him. To cut a long story short i gave them Ronnie's cage for him. Whether ive given up on mine well maybe i have psycologically. hes got all His toys too. ive got a very small cage here anyway so if i did find ronnie i could hold him in that while i went shopping for him.....and what a special shopping trip that'd be eh. the 1 50 miles away well ive asked them to hold him for me while i arrange transport but they wont so its kind of a race against time. hopefully saturday morning i get to have a look...but 50 miles for a bird that panted after 2 laps of my room...pffft cant see it. and i double checked where it was picked up and it was 50 miles away.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

awww...that was very kind of you to help them by giving them Ronnie's cage. I really hope that the tiel is still there and he is your bird. Will they not consider emailing you a picture or something...I mean 50 miles is a long way for it not to be him. I drove the 50 miles trip on two different occasions and took both of the tiels, even though they were not mine. You will probably end up taking this tiel if it looks anything like him. I am hoping it is him and you are reunited. I know the family was ecstatic to see thier tiel again. Good luck


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Giving them Ronnie's cage was so good of you. You have made that fuzzie's life a lot better  You really were that birds angel friend!


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello, as a kid myself i agree that some just take them in and keep them but you must understand that not all are like this. If I found your bird I would give it back to you or a shelter, I can only hope you find your baby and i am sorry you lost her :'(


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

Cockatiel love said:


> Hello, as a kid myself i agree that some just take them in and keep them but you must understand that not all are like this. If I found your bird I would give it back to you or a shelter, I can only hope you find your baby and i am sorry you lost her :'(


Hi there…….thank you. And by the way, Charlie is beautiful ;-)


----------

